# How to light a craft pumpkin? (Funkin)



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

So we just carved our very first craft pumpkin and wasn't sure how to light it. I know we are going to use one of the fake candle lights with batteries but do you cut the top off like you do for regular Jack o Lanterns or do you cut a hole in the bottom and just sit the pumpkin over the light? After all the work my husband just put into carving it for me I don't want to mess it up trying to light the dang thing. So just wondering how it is usually done by everyone else. Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I cut a hole in the bottom the size of the light or just a teeny bit smaller if you want it to stay in place then just put the light in place. But generally I just cut a hole to fit whatever light I'm using.

I've used all sorts of lights, from the battery tea lights to Dots to Pumpkinmasters lights. All of them work, but they all give different kinds of light. The Dots cost a little more but I use them year round all over the house so they're worth the extra dough for me. 

If you use the battery tea lights you can sometimes just fit them through the carving. The tea lights vary in intensity so depending on the light you may need or want more than one. 

Buy a couple, test 'em out beforehand & decide what kind of light you like.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I picked up battery operated lights from the 99 cents store a few years back. 5 bulbs & they alternate. The strobe ones are cool looking.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I cut a hole in the bottom in set the pumpkin right on top of it. Cut it so the light fits tight if you want to use the light to weigh down the pumpkin.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Superbrightleds.com have some remote controlled multi colored lights and you can set them for 4 or 8 hrs and they will turn off after that.. They are great! I also bought alot from Williams-Sonoma-called pumpkin lights on their website, and they also are very bright-but only 1 color, but also has remote and timer. The remote will work from a max of 20 ft away. So I am putting our JOL's outside tonight and use these lights. You can turn them on from inside the house.
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/hobby.htm
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/sear...-_-GlobalNav-_-Button&type-ahead-viewset=ecom


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We cut a hole in the bottom and used our battery operated lights that flicker like a real candle. But I do like the remote and timer idea and might check those out for next Halloween!


----------

